# Auto fahren - Rechteck JFrame



## Camy (3. Apr 2011)

Hallo 

Wir müssen in Informatik ein Auto( Rechteck) zum fahren bringen...nach links bzw rechts etc.

Ich habe schon versucht mit : Schieberegler und mit vorgegebenen Buttons


```
public class Auto 
{
    Rechteck auto;
    Schieberegler schieber;
    protected double min = 0;				
	protected double max = 100;				
	protected double wert = 50;				
  
    

    
    public Auto()
    {
        auto = new Rechteck(400,200,300,150);
        schieber = new Schieberegler();
        schieber.setzeBereich(0,500,250);
        min = 0;
        max = 100;
        wert = 50;
        

		}

		public void setzeBereich() {
		min = 0;
		max = 100;
		
			if (setzeBereich){
	 	   schieber.nachRechtsBewegen(20);
    }
    
		
		
		
    
    }
    
	public void setzeWert(double neuerWert) {
		wert = neuerWert;
  		balken.setValue((int) ((wert - min) / deltaWert));
		
     }
```

bei den Schieber findet er mir den Bereich nicht mehr unten ^^


Button:


```
import javax.swing.*; 
import java.awt.event.*; 
public class fahrendesAuto extends JFrame
{ 
 
  private Kreis kreis;  
  JButton bL, bR, bO, bU; 
  JPanel panel = new JPanel(); 
  
public fahrendesAuto(){ 
  super("Kreissteuerung"); 
  kreis=new Kreis(); 
  kreis.sichtbarMachen(); 
  
  setBounds(0,325,310,100); 
  
  bL= new JButton("links"); 
  bL.setzeLink(this,0);
  
  bR = new JButton("rechts"); 
  bR.setzeLink(this,0);
  
  bO = new JButton("auf");
  bO.setzeLink(this,1);
  
  bU = new JButton("ab"); 
  bU.setzeLink(this,1);
  
  getContentPane().add(panel); 
  
  panel.add(bL); panel.add(bU); 
  panel.add(bO);panel.add(bR); 
  
  setVisible(true);
}
  
   public void JFrame(int ID){ 
    if (ID == 0)
    kreis.nachRechtsBewegen();
    
}
}
```


----------



## anonym (3. Apr 2011)

Da fehlen mindestens die Hälfte der Klassen. Ohne den Code von Rechteck, Schiebregler usw. kann ich da nichts sagen. Außerdem hast du nicht geschrieben, wo dein Problem liegt.


----------



## Camy (3. Apr 2011)

ja das ist mein Problem..das es nicht funktioniert^^
ich weis nicht wie ich das verlinken soll, um das Rechteck zu bewegen^^


----------



## Andi_CH (4. Apr 2011)

Ein Hinweis oder eine Starthilfe oder wie auch immer du das bezeichnen magst.

Anruf in die Garage: 
Kunde: " Mein Auto funktioniert nicht"
KFZ-Mech: "Was funktioniert nicht?"
Kunde: "Das ist eben mein Problem, dass es nicht funktioniert."

unser Problem ist, dass die Hälfte der Klassen fehlt -- was ist z.B. Rechteck ...

Was nicht kompilierbar und einigermassen lauffähig ist, schaue ich perönlich kaum jemals an.
(Wie der KFZ Mechaniker auch erst das Auto sehen will bevor er es reparieren kann)


----------



## Camy (4. Apr 2011)

Ich hab es jetzt selber geschafft...Ja ich dachte mir, wenn ihr euch mit BlueJ auskennt, dann wisst ihr was n Rechteck ist etc.^^ :O
Naja wenn etwas schnell gehen soll, du schon 3 Stunden am pc sitzt und noch nicht auf die richtige Antwort gekommen bist, wie schreibst du dann?


----------



## Andi_CH (5. Apr 2011)

Camy hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab es jetzt selber geschafft...Ja ich dachte mir, wenn ihr euch mit BlueJ auskennt, dann wisst ihr was n Rechteck ist etc.^^ :O


Was ist BlueJ? Gibt es da wirklich eine Klasse Rechteck? Es gibt halt Leute die prgrammieren Java mit Eclipse oder sogar Puritaner die in der Konsole kompilieren und wohl vi verwenden ...



Camy hat gesagt.:


> Naja wenn etwas schnell gehen soll, du schon 3 Stunden am pc sitzt und noch nicht auf die richtige Antwort gekommen bist, wie schreibst du dann?


Gerade dann bemühe ich mich die Fragen sehr präzise zu stellen und nicht einfach ein Codeschnipselchen, das nicht kompilierbar ist, hinzuschmeissen. Was dann geschieht hast du jetzt ja erlebt.


----------



## ARadauer (5. Apr 2011)

Camy hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab es jetzt selber geschafft...Ja ich dachte mir, wenn ihr euch mit BlueJ auskennt, dann wisst ihr was n Rechteck ist etc.^^ :O


das halte ich für eines der größten Probleme bei blueJ. Profis können da schlecht helfen, weil das ein kleines Spielzeug für Schüler ist.
Klar wissen wir was ein Rechteck ist, aber glaubst du wirklich das Rechteck eine offizielle Klasse ist?


> Naja wenn etwas schnell gehen soll, du schon 3 Stunden am pc sitzt und noch nicht auf die richtige Antwort gekommen bist, wie schreibst du dann?


Ich sage was nicht geht, und nicht einfach es geht nicht. Nur weil du die Fehlermeldung nicht verstehst, heitß das nicht das wir sie nicht verstehen....


----------

